# Fluval 305 vs. Fluval 306



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

the 306 is the newer and slightly updated 305, there's really no question as to which one's better.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Danimals said:


> the 306 is the newer and slightly updated 305, there's really no question as to which one's better.


Which, then? Assuming that a "new" version of something is automatically better, about anything, is often a really bad idea. So is there some other reason you know that one is better than the other?

This is the first I've heard about the "6" series, so I know absolutely nothing about it. Has it been around long enough to critique?


----------



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> Which, then? Assuming that a "new" version of something is automatically better, about anything, is often a really bad idea. So is there some other reason you know that one is better than the other?
> 
> This is the first I've heard about the "6" series, so I know absolutely nothing about it. Has it been around long enough to critique?


It's right on the box and the website...it flows about 10% stronger than it's predecessor and the original design has changed very little besides one or two minor convenience tweaks...so yeah it's definitely better, albeit only slightly.

You're more than welcome to conduct a double blind study with population samples taken from across the country and find out the same for yourself if you still don't believe me.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

It's not about believing anyone or who is right........ Kevmo makes a valid point about is the 306 automatically better because it's a newer version, look at the auto industry, it takes years to perfect newness, for all we know, they could have changed something & made it worse than the 305.

I was looking for any pro's & con's between the two hoping that actual user's of these two filters would make comments from actual experience. I did a search & could not find any actual reviews between the two. I did some price checking and found the 306 to be about $6 more than the 305 which tells me, Fluval didn't do too much to improve the 306, they may have actually found ways to make the filter less costly to produce which us as consumers would feel as a result.

The thread is still open to all opinions & that's what I'm looking for, Opinions of actual users of one or both so keep them coming. Thanks again.


----------



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

Lesley said:


> It's not about believing anyone or who is right........ Kevmo makes a valid point about is the 306 automatically better because it's a newer version, look at the auto industry, it takes years to perfect newness, for all we know, they could have changed something & made it worse than the 305.
> 
> I was looking for any pro's & con's between the two hoping that actual user's of these two filters would make comments from actual experience. I did a search & could not find any actual reviews between the two. I did some price checking and found the 306 to be about $6 more than the 305 which tells me, Fluval didn't do too much to improve the 306, they may have actually found ways to make the filter less costly to produce which us as consumers would feel as a result.
> 
> The thread is still open to all opinions & that's what I'm looking for, Opinions of actual users of one or both so keep them coming. Thanks again.


The Fluval Blog covers it in great detail as well as other the actual Hagen website. Two seconds in Google would show you that the only worthwhile change they made to the filter was an improved impeller shape and made it a cool jet black/red.

It's not about right or wrong, I agree, but to blindly barge in without any actual knowledge about the subject at hand and then state a blatantly obvious fact while trying to pass it off as sage like wisdom just seemed hyper douchey to me.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

So, I have a 40 gallon breeder tank I'm purchasing the new filter for. I have looked around at pricing & have found an even lesser priced Fluval 306 & a similarly priced 406. Now, the 306 handles up to 70 gallons, the 406 handles up to 100 gallons........ Now, Danimals, you may say this is a no brainer but I would like to be 100% sure before I go buying the 406....... Is is over kill? Do I really need the 406 & if I buy it is it going to be too much for my 40 gallon tank? Opinions please.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

As to overkill - probably. But there are ways to reduce flow, and if needed you can probably downgrade with an even trade later on, with the loss on your part only being the difference between the 306 and 406. Besides, there are plenty of people who will tell you that there's no such thing as too much flow 

However, if it were me, and I was looking at the Fluvals, and the only review available came straight from the manufacturer, I would go with the 305 (or 405). If I could put the decision off for a month or two, until people had some experiences to share, I would do that.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

fluval 406

doesnt say anything about re engineered hose disconnect mount 
(had three break)

re engineered siphon hmmmm any thing better then on 405

says rated up to 100 gal, hmmmm should say up to 50 gal


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i will say go with the 405or406 for sure i have one on my 40b and still could use more flow and thats with a 3ft head height an just biomedia and some purigen *nothing that clogs easy*, always shoot higher than needed as u can tone it down but not up!! hell i was an will someday when i ever get time will set up the fx5 on it an just custom make a spray bar so u can have a high turn over rate with low current its worked out better than any other method i have ever tried. i wouldnt say its over kill for the 406 at all on a 40b an when its planted it adds more resistance to flow from the plants an other objects.


----------



## sblurton (Nov 7, 2011)

*I have both a Fluval 305 and 306*

Pros
In regards to purchasing a Fluval 305 or 306 I have both filters in use on a 75 gal tank. The 306 primes much eaisier and faster then the 305. The 306 priming mech is very sturdy thus less chance of breaking and has been completely redesigned. The manufacturer states that the flow is stronger by up to 15%. I have not measured this however after running both models for a month. However the 305 flow is not as strong as the 306 "measured by touch which I understand is not an accurate measurement". The piece that holds the impeller in place for the 305 has snapped off due to cheap plastic and I had to replace recently. The 306 impeller cover is much stonger and only requires one end to snap in. I do not see any issues on the 306 impeller cover breaking durring the cleaning cycle.

Cons

I cannot find all of the replacement parts for the 306 yet. The only 305 part that is the the same is the motor head rubber seal


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

Ordered the 306. Got a $40.00 credit for purchasing it so it cost me right around $84.00 total. Hopefully it gets here fast. Thanks for your input & help


----------



## fletch616 (Sep 13, 2011)

Im running the 305 on a 72 bow..just got into planting and can tell you that i do need to go to the 405-6..many large plants have restricted the flow around the tank...the 305 has never giving me any problems..just need to step up now to the larger flowing one..how did you get 40 bucks off?? 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

My tank is a 40g Breeder so the 306 should be more than enough. The 305 & 306 are rated for 70g so you should go up to the 406, think it's rated for 100g. I got the $40.00 off by signing up for a credit card on Amazon.com I'll only use the card for this purchase & put it in a drawer.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Lesley said:


> My tank is a 40g Breeder so the 306 should be more than enough. The 305 & 306 are rated for 70g so you should go up to the 406, think it's rated for 100g. I got the $40.00 off by signing up for a credit card on Amazon.com I'll only use the card for this purchase & put it in a drawer.


 just because they say its rated for that size doesnt mean it will work for every tank that size*bare bottom sure fully scaped and planted not likely as there most likely will be dead spots of flow) . i will say you will need another filter of some sort in order to not have dead spots but thats really on how its layed out *something that fluval or anyone knows nothing about* as its your tank. after some more hands on experiance you will understand what i said a little more but thats not a bad filter still it will do the job but will likely need help from another source if u plan on goin with any plants or scape that are tall and block the flow but thats just my 2¢. you should try an aim for min 5x - 10x *what i shoot for* turn over rate per hour and adjust from there you will see much better results.


----------



## aquaworldguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, so please help me decide because I am really confused from this discussion on which of those two, fluval 306 or 406 to buy. My tank will be 250l which is approx. 70 gallons. So should be fluval 306 enough regarding filtering performance?

Thanks in advance for your advice. 
Appreciated a lot!!!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

aquaworldguy said:


> Hello, so please help me decide because I am really confused from this discussion on which of those two, fluval 306 or 406 to buy. My tank will be 250l which is approx. 70 gallons. So should be fluval 306 enough regarding filtering performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> Appreciated a lot!!!


The 306 will be enough if you're going to be stocking your tank normally. A lot of people get higher rated filters though for flexibility and the chance to overstock their tanks. If I were you, I'd get the 406.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 406 which is a little taller than the 306, and honestly I will not purchase another. 

The handle of the priming pump is horrible, and broke. The filter is about 2 months old.

Fluval send me another priming pump for free when I sent them a picture of my hand had blistered when trying to get the filter primed. I had the customer service person on the phone while this was happening and the handle came off in my hand...

Instead of making a large T shaped handle they have a small flat topped handle that breaks off the rod it's attached to. 

Fluval customer service was fantastic, the free one will come in handy, but why not correct a horrible design when the filter is this old...


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*Fluval 305 VS 306*



Lesley said:


> I need help deciding between the Fluval 305 & Fluval 306. I'm getting confused on what the difference is between the two. Which is better? Pro's & Con's of each. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm still on the fence deciding which to purchase for my new 40 breeder. Thank you, Lesley


 

I have a few Fluval 305's and a Fluval 106. There are a few improvements in the 06 version, however, nothing earth shattering.

The Aquastop feature on both is nice, however, cheaply made, and can be difficult to refit after cleaning these filters, regardless of whether it's an 05 or 06 series.

As for filtering capabilities, I would imagine that the 06 series does a bit better with slightly more powerful motors and greater water flow.

I have been using 305's for the past few years and I like them very much.

Their motors are super quiet and they do a great job of keeping my planted aquaria's water clean.

They can be a bit difficult to prime as they start to age though, given the cheap plastic primer that Fluval includes with these filters. However, they can be replaced inexpensively when they fail.

A shortcoming that I have noticed with my Fluval 106 that has not been a problem with the 305 is that the clamps which attach the motor to the 
bucket are very narrow, which can make it a bit tricky to get them to fit correctly. You'll immediately know if you did not attach the top correctly,
because the moment you go to prime this filter it will leak.

I don't know if this is a problem with the other 06 models or not.

Something else that I find of interest is that there are still some pet stores that are selling the 05 series, even though it was discontinued over a year ago. I have also found it surprising to see the Fluval 305 selling for a comparable or even higher price than the 306 in a number of stores, which makes no sense at all, given that the 306 is the newer model. 

When it comes to purchasing these filters, or for that matter any products on the Internet, it pays to shop around first; since, there can be a significant disparity in pricing for the same product, depending on which store is selling it.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

+1 on the "go bigger than you think" mentality.

I'm regretting getting just the 206 for my 29 gal - I've got it maxed right now, and I'm debating whether or not the 206 has the umph to handle a pvc manifold of this caliber... if I had it to do over, I'da gone with at least a 306. Like everybody else has said, you can always turn it down...


----------

